

How Spotify pays artists. Royalties, rates and payouts.  - vplex
http://www.spotifyartists.com/spotify-explained/

======
sdoering
Did they really speak of converting millions of pirates into paying customers?
Is Spotify (or anyone of these other players in that game) really the holy
grail against piracy?

I do not know. And I am really, genuine interested in an answer.

Anecdote: I was pirating, when I was younger. Music, TV Shows, movies. But -
and that is a big but - I was spending much more in CDs or DVDs compared to
today. And I do have more disposable income today.

I really do not discover new things anymore (as I do not use things like
Spotify, as I do not want my listening-habits tracked and marketed).

So it is through posted videos of friends, that I do discover interesting
artists/movies. But that does not happen often.

So yeah, I am a reformed pirate, spending way less money on these things then
before.

